# do I have enough TIME



## Bbowzky1 (15/5/15)

So brew day is sunday. I have like 40 hours maybe tops. I activated my wyeast 1272 last night when I weny to bed and she ready to pop.
I was going to make a starter tonight using dme and yeast nutrient. Being my first time using liquid im a bit green at this method.
basically however my question is will I have enough time to cultivate enough yeast to split and split again (step up a few time) or no?
Is there any way I can make 400billion viable cells (pitch 200, cultivate the other 200) in this time or have I left it to late?

Apprecuate everyones comments and suggestions cheers.

ok ready....
set...?
GO


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (15/5/15)

Easy. What are you brewing? If an
Ale you can pitch directly at high krausen - usually 24 hours.


----------



## Bbowzky1 (15/5/15)

How long does each step up usually take at 18c ish.
Im making a golden ale. OG expected aroung 1.050


----------



## Bbowzky1 (15/5/15)

If I pitched my acticated 1273 inyo 1.5l of dme with nutrien would I be able to pitch 2/3rds sunday and cultivate the other 1/3rd should I run outta time to step up?


----------



## Bribie G (15/5/15)

Assuming you are brewing all-grain, the advantage of no chilling is that the wort can wait until the yeast is ready, not the other way around.


----------



## Bbowzky1 (15/5/15)

Nah Extract brewing. Boiling wort doing grain steeping and hops.
Pretty much starting 10-11am sunday on the boil so will need it some time there after. Maybe 2-3pm


----------



## Lincoln2 (15/5/15)

Bribie G said:


> Assuming you are brewing all-grain, the advantage of no chilling is that the wort can wait until the yeast is ready, not the other way around.


Bribie, do you know who I am!!! I took a fckn blue ribbon mate!!! I don't no-chill; dawg.

And as for you, polish dude, you'll be fine. Go hard.


----------



## Bbowzky1 (15/5/15)

I ended up doing a 3 and a bit litre boil.
Some I got a 1.5lt ish starter to which I pitched my 1272 and fitted an airlock to a thoroughly cleaned and sanitized coke bottle.
I also noe have 6 stubbies capped and in the fridge as fresh wort to be used to cultivate/ grow the current culture.
Hopefully I can get it happening so I can keep half but still have enough to pitch 200 billion odd viable cells.
Please beer fairy be my friend


----------



## Bbowzky1 (16/5/15)

When I go to split my starter at high kruasen do I shake the sedement and kruasen back into the wort/beer before spliting? Then feed new wort to each?
Need some guidence on this next step. Cheers


----------



## Vini2ton (16/5/15)

Lincoln2 said:


> do you know who I am!!! !


I always think of Peter Cook, when I hear someone say this. "Does anyone know this poor chap? He's forgotten who he is."


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/5/15)

If its the activator pack there should be enough to direct pitch into 22ltrs. Thats why they make them.


----------



## Bbowzky1 (16/5/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> If its the activator pack there should be enough to direct pitch into 22ltrs. Thats why they make them.


Yeah was an activator pack. My calcs say 23lt is aprox 1.055 OG so the bloke at the LHBS said starter was the best way to go.
Then through reading I figured I could grow the colony and chuck some in the fridge.


----------

